# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  How do I completely block someone on youtube?

## louie54

I made a comment about my agnostic view on this page: YouTube - How To Argue With A Creationist - Measure My Pine Cone

My name is louie540x

And now this douchebag won't stop replying to my comment about how believing in God makes you live longer and such. Every 10 minutes or so I am getting a new message saying that he replied to my comment.


I went to his paged and blocked him, but why am I still getting these messages in my inbox? How do I ignore him completely?

----------


## Marvo

Delete your comment.

----------


## louie54

Done.

Now I wait to see if it works.

Thanks.

----------

